# Small screen while in TiVo Menu



## meant2live4him (Aug 18, 2008)

One of the things I miss about my Dish Network DVR was that while I was searching for things to watch...there was still a small box in the corner that showed the program I was watching. I never really realized I missed it until I was looking through a ton of shows trying to find things to record and there was nothing. I was just thinking it would be cool if the TiVo allowed you to have the option to have the programing in the corner while you're doing a program search.


----------

